# Handheld tools!



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Good evening I hope everyone had a safe holiday, whatever it is you celebrate.

I am going to be getting a toro super recycler (you all talked me into it!) and I was looking at getting a blower/edger/trimmer tool.

I am thinking of going electric. I'd really like it if there was a tool that disconnected and had different attachments. I really only see the ryobi one up at the Home Depot over by there. Has anyone enjoyed theirs? Any recommendations?

Thank you for your input. I'd appreciate anyones two cents!

Sp


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Ego tools are well liked.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

I have the Ego powerhead system mostly use it for the pole hedge trimmer, but have they have attachments for many different tools. Lowes sells them but may need to order online.

https://egopowerplus.com/multi-head/


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

I purchased a 60V Super Recycler last fall. LOVE it. Toro is coming out with their 60V attachment series next. spring. I already have the 60V blower and hedge trimmer and really enjoy them, can't wait for the edger and trimmer with the attachment capable series. I will not be going back to gas.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I have an ego leaf blower i like it a lot and it is manageable by my under 5' tall 80lbs girls, have come home from work to find they did cleanup just for the fun of a pile of leaves.
I have the 530cfm model and the trigger is slow to respond to inputs, believe this is one of the things improved on the 580cfm model.
I have the string trimmer too and it works well but I don't trim much. i will say I use the electric more than the old gas one because it is so easy.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

KevCarter said:


> I purchased a 60V Super Recycler last fall. LOVE it. Toro is coming out with their 60V attachment series next. spring. I already have the 60V blower and hedge trimmer and really enjoy them, can't wait for the edger and trimmer with the attachment capable series. I will not be going back to gas.


You feel like the electric is adequate? I was always told to make sure that if I grow grass, I get something with enough balls to cut it.


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

ItsMeStevenP said:


> KevCarter said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a 60V Super Recycler last fall. LOVE it. Toro is coming out with their 60V attachment series next. spring. I already have the 60V blower and hedge trimmer and really enjoy them, can't wait for the edger and trimmer with the attachment capable series. I will not be going back to gas.
> ...


Absolutely. As a disclaimer, I have a small yard that I maintain twice a week. Perfect for my needs.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

ItsMeStevenP said:


> I really only see the ryobi one up at the Home Depot over by there. Has anyone enjoyed theirs? Any recommendations?


I can rec the one+ system. I have one battery that stays in the charger on my workbench and my post-mow routine includes an edging, trimming, and blowing. And there is plenty of power for all three. It's economical and gets the job done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2021)

I have the ryobi 40v brushless combo attachment system I replaced the trimmer head in favor of power rotary scissors. It has plenty of torque/power to run it easily.


----------



## Grassobession (Dec 30, 2021)

ItsMeStevenP said:


> Good evening I hope everyone had a safe holiday, whatever it is you celebrate.
> 
> I am going to be getting a toro super recycler (you all talked me into it!) and I was looking at getting a blower/edger/trimmer tool.
> 
> ...


I actually own the toro ultra vac, blower, leaf vacuum and mulcher. Love it. It is electric and you need at least 100 ft 14 awg extension cord. I also have many Ryobi one + tools and love them as well. I also have a black and decker 12 amp edger corded. Not that i need it. But my wife found it for super cheap and it makes my edging straighter than using my echo SRM 225 for the edgeing, my hands are super Shakey.


----------



## Carlowdelete (Oct 2, 2021)

I have Ryobi 40v wacker, and edger attachment from my previous Craftsman gas wand. They work wonderfully. I was hoping to get Toro, but I already had the Ryobi 40v battery from a blower (125Mph, 550CFM). I don't have a lot of edging, trimming, or blowing to do, so the 2 4Ah Ryobi batteries I have cover everything. I have no problem recommending Ryobi!

I also have the Toro 22" 60v self propelled Recycler, using it on 0.37 acres. It works well, but I decided to keep my Craftsman gas mower for when I find I have been too lazy during growing season. The gas mower works without issue on over grown damp grass. The Toro works great when I properly maintained, or somewhat over grown. I did use all 3 of my batteries once (4, 6, and 7.5 Ah) because the grass was damp and long, and I countiously kept the Personal Pace pushed hard. I was in a hurry and thought it was a great opportunity to see what the Toro could really handle. I wasn't disappointed, but I feel it was about 90% as good as gas in that situation. BTW, my gas mower is 325cc, I think.

People that complain about battery drain simply don't use it correctly. They treat them exactly like gas, but they're not. It certainly can do the job!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ItsMeStevenP said:


> Good evening I hope everyone had a safe holiday, whatever it is you celebrate.
> 
> I am going to be getting a toro super recycler (you all talked me into it!) and I was looking at getting a blower/edger/trimmer tool.
> 
> ...


If you're set on the Super Recycler (and there's nothing wrong with that!)and interested in going all-electric, Toro has an electric Super-Recycler and they make good battery handheld OPE as well. You'd be on one battery platform for all of your OPE tools.

Regarding having a powerhead with multiple attachments - this makes a lot of sense in the gas world, as having multiple engines on specialty tools that sit 98% of the time is a sure recipe for reliability issues. But for the battery world, I think Toro went in a direction that makes a lot more sense. They are putting out dedicated tools for each task with "front-mounted" motors vs a rear-mounted motor with a split boom for attachments.

ETA: See me quote myself and eat my words below! :lol: 

This has a few advantages:


Lets face it, batteries are heavy. Hanging both the battery and the motor off the back of the tool can create an unbalanced feel.
You may have noticed that most trimmers that are battery powered have the motor relocated to the business end of the tool. This is not just for balance. Transferring that power through a long driveshaft to the attachment head robs a bit of usable power from the tool. So all other factors being equal, the front-mounted motor delivers more work per wH of battery available.
Handle placement on a split-boom is always compromise. Changing attachments means that the tool balance/weight is changing, as is the working position. This means that the handle position that was comfortable for hedge-trimming is less than ideal for edging, which may be different altogether for pole-sawing, etc. Like most things, If you don't mind, it don't matter. :mrgreen: but does kind of spoil the marketing image that portrays you just swapping on a new attachment and going to work. It was a necessary compromise for gas-engine split booms as duplicating an expensive and complicated engine for each tool has much more cost than simply supplying a handle and battery mount.
Having dedicated tools also keeps the hours down on any individual motor. While this is actually a problem for gas engines, this presents no reliability issues and extends the useable lifespan of an electric motor based tool system.



ItsMeStevenP said:


> .... I was always told to make sure that if I grow grass, I get something with enough balls to cut it.


Battery tools - especially on 36V+ platforms (Toro is using a 56/60V platform) are able to match the power output of gas tools in many circumstances, even if they can't quite match the all-day-everyday endurance of a gas machine. On 4,500 sqft, I don't think you'd be disappointed. Toro rates the 21388 for .4 acre (which is over 17,000 sq ft) with a 7.5aH battery. That should leave you plenty of overhead for a double-cut, even if conditions are heavy.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> .... But for the battery world, I think Toro went in a direction that makes a lot more sense. They are putting out dedicated tools for each task with "front-mounted" motors vs a rear-mounted motor with a split boom for attachments.
> 
> ....


Well - there goes that theory. Upon browsing for Toro's latest offerings, there's a rear-motor, attachment capable powerhead "coming soon" for 2022 adding many tools that were missing from the line in 2021. This is good news for those that like these tools and perhaps want to run a Power Rotary Scissor. I still stand by my opinion that dedicated tools are best for frequent tasks. Buy a dedicated trimmer and edger (Toro is one of few offerings for front-motored edgers), then perhaps a split-boom powerhead for the rest. Toro is still the only front-motored polesaw I've seen, I'd love to hear feedback from someone who ones one.


----------

